# I Think I Know Why You Guys Like Wood Turning



## sprucegum (Dec 20, 2013)

I turned my first project in HS in 1967 but never really got into it. I had a cheap Sears lathe in the 70's that self destructed. I now have a home made one that I built around 1989 but I really never used it for much other than turning the occasional finial or hammer handle until this year. All of the nice projects you guys make got me interested again. I am into pepper mills right now. As I was turning one this afternoon it dawned on me there are very few mistakes just design changes.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 20, 2013)

What was the name of the painter on PBS? "We don't make mistakes. We have happy accidents!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2013)

In addition to the design opportunities, the speed of production is what has me hooked... I love being able to start and finish a project in a single setting.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> In addition to the design opportunities, the speed of production is what has me hooked... I love being able to start and finish a project in a single setting.


I really like that part also. I have been drilling my blanks two or three at a time on my old south bend metal lathe. It is amazing how fast a mill materializes from a predrilled blank.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2013)

That and there is something about the blizzard of chips flying hither and yon as a piece comes out of a rough block of wood, The freehand use of tools to sculpt something as opposed to the rigid fixed measurements and angles of flat work that does it for me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 20, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> That and there is something about the blizzard of chips flying hither and yon as a piece comes out of a rough block of wood, The freehand use of tools to sculpt something as opposed to the rigid fixed measurements and angles of flat work that does it for me.


 
EXACTLY!!! Well said.


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> In addition to the design opportunities, the speed of production is what has me hooked... I love being able to start and finish a project in a single setting.


Just did that. Been hanging lights all afternoon and "rewarded" myself with a quick pencil turn. Won't finish it due to temp, but just a nice little ten minute effort counting getting box of parts out, choosing one of my pre tubed blanks and flipping the switch on the lathe. Great feeling.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Careful, you guys are gonna wake up  On the west coast.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Careful, you guys are gonna wake up  On the west coast.


All those whipper snappers wastin' wood...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

:) I am watching!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> All those whipper snappers wastin' wood...



It's not a waste if you're having fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> It's not a waste if you're having fun.




Oh I agree it must be fun - turning perfectly good wood into this



 

to make a pen. I just could not use that much mulch.  That,s is another name for you spinners Professional mulch makers- got a nice ring to it. Maybe we should shorten it to PMM's.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2013)

If only I knew someone who made boxes to put my mulch in...

Yes, a mulch box maker(MBM) would be grand...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 21, 2013)

PMM, I like that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2013)

I suppose if you found an MBM you'd need to find a broker, so a MBB for the MBM to supply all the PMM's out there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> I need to better understand how flatworkers saw, plane and sand without turning material into dust...



I believe it's called a dust collector, Or magic. one or the other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2013)

I like flat and round. But I don't make waste with either dispicpline. I onluy m ake one of the essential ingredients for diesel soaked fire starter and pin cushion filler. Just gopt to the wife to making ad selling thousands and thousands of pin cusions . . .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 22, 2013)

All of you are going to have to stay out of the mineral spirits.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hawker 1 said:


> All of you are going to have to stay out of the mineral spirits.



Robert- we never fessed up on your intro- but some of here- not me- are just a little touched.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 22, 2013)

Hawker 1 said:


> All of you are going to have to stay out of the mineral spirits.


It's that good natured alcohol that gets me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike is being honest, Robt, some here are just a little touched. Certain s, though, are quite touched. 



Mike1950 said:


> Robert- we never fessed up on your intro- but some of here- not me- are just a little touched.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

